# Asus Z97 Pro Surge Protection Shutdown Problem



## Scottflyer (Jul 25, 2012)

:whistling:I just built a new system with an Asus Z97 Pro Motherboard, 32GB Ballistix 1.6 MHz RAM, i7 4790K CPU @4.1GHz, Corsair liquid cooler, Apevia Warlock 1100W power, Corsair NZXT Phantom 630 Case, Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD, 2 Seagate 4 TB Barracudas as single RAID 1 and a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 graphics. Other than this single problem, the system is great. It boots in a few seconds and I can do CAD and Office all day. It can stay on for days otherwise with no problems at all. It was otherwise a totally flawless build.

It booted right up with no errors. I installed Windows 8.1 and MS Office 2013 and Cadence CAD programs, still no problem. Then Steam and games including World of Warcraft. I also installed 3DMark, score 10,550 +/- 1%, running many times. On occasion after running 3D Mark tests repeatedly or graphically intensive World of Warcraft, the systems shuts down with the message that the Asus monitor is protecting against a power surge due to an unstable power supply. 

I put a monitoring meter on 5V and started the corsair logging. I could only easily access one of the +5V rails, but the voltage always stays within 5.032 and 5.082 and only varies by +/-10mV during a given operation. The CPU % never goes higher than 20%. None of the Corsair monitors is triggered. 

Should I turn off the voltage surge monitoring in the BIOS? Does anyone have this configuration? The first tier Asus support was unable to help and sent the ticket up to the developers. I await their reply. Any thoughts?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't like to point a finger at a specific component without facts to rely on, but I will in this instance. Apevia power supplies, like their cases are pretty to look at, but they usually lack any real substance. I don't have any specific reviews of the Warlock series but in the past all their supplies were failure prown and not capable of actually providing their rated output. And to be honest I would expect an 1100 watt supply to cost you more than double what you paid for that one ($110 at Newegg), and to have more than a one year manufacturer's warranty.

I'ld return the Apevia supply and put in a Seasonic M620. Newegg has the M12II 620 modular for $90.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

+1 for the Apevia PSU being suspect.
A good quality 550W minmum PSU is sufficient for the GTX 970.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality.
Best all around bang per buck is the 620W SeSonic: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096


----------



## Scottflyer (Jul 25, 2012)

I replaced the black anodized MB screws with shinny metallic ones and and also the screws mounting the power supply to improve system grounding. Corsair provides these and they are pretty but not very conductive. 

This greatly diminished the problem, however it occasionally still happens during heavy graphics events. Mean time between events went from 15 mins to 1 hour or more, but it still happens. 

Thanks to your response, I have ordered a new modular supply and will return the Apevia PSU upon its receipt. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Hopefully you have a good quality PSU coming. Please post back with results.


----------



## Scottflyer (Jul 25, 2012)

My new PSU (on order) has not arrived yet. For everyone's information, I got a response from ASUS support regarding this and they advised to turn off the Anti Surge Protection, that this is a common problem (given that the BIOS and all drivers are up-to-date (they are). I did so and after hours of gaming and 3DMARK testing the problem does not recur. When I receive the new modular PSU, I'll turn that on again and test and post the results with gory details...

FYI:

With the 5-Way Optimization included with the Z97-PRO, the cpu is now running at 4.8GHz and during the hardest stress tests the CPU temp never exceeds 58°C, in this hot climate where ambient is 34°C. 3DMARK is 10,597 and never goes under 38fps during testing.:whistling:


----------



## Weijie_90 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Scottflyer I know it has been awhile since you posted this. I could like to check with you is your problem still occur after changing of PSU? Because I have similar set up as yours and having the same problem.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

gcavan said:


> I don't like to point a finger at a specific component without facts to rely on, but I will in this instance......
> 
> I'ld return the Apevia supply and put in a Seasonic M620. Newegg has the M12II 620 modular for $90.


I would turn off the ASUS surge protection in the BIOS, there is quite a few reported cases of it being overly sensitve.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Weijie_90 said:


> Hi Scottflyer I know it has been awhile since you posted this. I could like to check with you is your problem still occur after changing of PSU? Because I have similar set up as yours and having the same problem.


See my previous answer.


----------



## CJTF (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi,

I´m also interested in knowing the outcome of this. Noticed the same problem on one of my PC this morning. Asus z97-Pro WiFi AC, supplied by a Corsair 750RM. The PC have been running fine for a year @4.4GHz. First I thought the OC was causing trouble before I notice at the second crash that it was the Surge Protection shutting the system down. I´m running on a very old version, 0801. Will upgrade to latest and see if Asus have solved this by adjusting this functionality. 

But it would be interesting to know the outcome, maybe I shall interpret this as an early warning that my 750RM are about to fail me and replace it with a new one before that happen? ;-)

/CJTF


----------



## CJTF (Oct 17, 2015)

Quick update, upgrading BIOS did not help, still shuts down after a few minutes. When this happens there is no particular load on the PSU, just windows idling. Will disable the Anti Surge function in BIOS, hope that it wont fry the MB because of this.


----------



## EaglePunch (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds like I'm not the only one who's suddenly experiencing this issue...

Im running a fairly similar build, Asus Z97Pro (wifi), 2-way SLI GTX 970s, & 750w EVGA 80+gold. For details see: Intel Core i7-4790K, Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 (2-Way SLI), NZXT S340 (White) - System Build - PCPartPicker

Similarly, was running fine. Only built it 4/5 months ago. Was playing MGShantom Pain with the settings maxed out (as nvidia recommended) for about ~6hrs, then it started doing the whole "Surge Protection Shutdown"(*SPS*) thing. Restarted, then the problem persisted.

Here are some steps I've been taking to begin diagnosing the problem...
-No video cards - Result: Works
-Updated bios to the latest version (w/o GPUs) - Result: Works
(Randomly checked power cables - everything was plugged in still)
-Replaced both GPUs (SLI) - Result: *SPS*
-Replaced both GPUs (SLI) - Result: *SPS*
-Replaced only one card(GPU1) - Top Position -Result: *SPS*
-Replaced only one card(GPU1) - Lower Position - Result: *SPS*
-Replaced only one card(GPU2) - Top Position -Result: *SPS*
-Replaced only one card(GPU2) - Lower Position - Result *SPS*

Thoughts: I'm not convinced its the GPUs. They are (relatively) brand new and as far as I could tell, unstressed and was functioning at appropriate temps.

Note: I did at one point within the first 15 minutes of the event occurring attempt to fix it by turning off the "Surge Protection Shutdown" function within bios, but it restarted abruptly after a few minutes. Given that its mostly brand new. it scared me a little bit. So I believe it may be my last option.

Next steps:
I've ordered a new PSU, one thats 100w's less powerful but still appropriate for my system which i am going to replace my 'old' one with and see what happens.

If that doesn't work, then a new MoBo... process of elimination I suppose with a bunch of purchases and returns. Not very scientific, but I'm hoping for the best.

Will update with progress.


----------



## CJTF (Oct 17, 2015)

I disabled the SPS function in BISO four days ago, PC has been running stable ever since. Probably something has degrade over time in my RM750, will swap it out at some point when my cad rig needs an upgrade.

@EagelPunch, let me know how it goes with your PSU change. I will file an support request with both ASUS and Corsair just to let them know that this might be something the need to look at.

Take care, CJTF


----------

